
Ozone layer: Banned CFCs traced to China say scientists - hokumguru
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-48353341
======
Leary
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19987174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19987174)

